# Marantz SA2040



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Marantz SA 2040 Car Audio Amp Amplifier Old School RARE Vintage | eBay

DAMN RARE AS HELL ! NEVER EVEN NEW MARANTZ MADE CAR AMPS !


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Robb said:


> Marantz SA 2040 Car Audio Amp Amplifier Old School RARE Vintage | eBay
> 
> DAMN RARE AS HELL ! NEVER EVEN NEW MARANTZ MADE CAR AMPS !


i was getting ready to post this

if i ever had the room and wanted the best possible sound in my car i would have the ones mentioned by cajunner. damn hard to find now but worth it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd had 3 of these at one time... these are the badboys of SQ


RARE Marantz 750A 6 Monoblocks Independent 3 Way System | eBay


----------

